# Postwar Lionel 2328 collector truck removal



## G M & O Tony (Sep 1, 2012)

I recently purchased a 1956 (not celebration series) 2328, and the coupler was broken off of the collector truck. The collector truck is removed by removing an e-ring, no big deal right? Well, that e-ring is located right under the horn, and the horn is mounted from below with a screw. So it's impossible to get to the horn screw to get the horn out of the way. The e-ring could be accessed and removed with a crochet hook, but getting it back on with the horn in the was would seem to be a challenge. Has anyone done this, or does anyone have an idea or suggestion? Also, I plan to use epoxy to glue the coupler and truck back together, any ideas or suggestions on that would be appreciated as well. Thanks!


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm sure if they (Lionel) could assemble it, we can find a way to dis-assemble it (without breakage).

You're going to have to help us out by supplying some pictures though.

Any chance the coupler can be repaired on the truck. I have repaired many couplers without removing the truck from the car; again no pictures so I can't see what you've got.

Help us help you.









It looks to me like the horn can be removed from its bracket, thus providing access to remove the truck E-clip. Or possibly you can gently bend the horn out of the way.


----------



## G M & O Tony (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks rkenny, I will post photos later this evening. I've got to remove this one because when I was oiling the wheels and rollers, my oil pen busted and sprayed oil everywhere. If I dont' give it a good cleaning, I'll never get glue to stick to it. The plastic part is broken near it's thinnest point - it's not just the coupler, it's the steps as well. I have a pic of the broken-off part, I'll take pictures of the frame and truck later.


----------



## G M & O Tony (Sep 1, 2012)

The screw that is used to "tune" the horn for the best sound... is that what holds the horn to the frame? I was afraid to remove it completely for fear that it was holding parts together inside the horn.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That screw is not the frame screw.


----------



## G M & O Tony (Sep 1, 2012)

I didn't think so. I'll post more when I've got the unit in front of me and can post pictures. I think the horn is riveted to the bracket, but the ol' memory fails me from time to time.


----------

